# Cockatiel hitting walls & windows



## Velvokay (Feb 20, 2010)

I dont even know how, but my cockatiel recently learned to fly again even though his wings are clipped!
The thing is, I rarely take him out of the cage anymore, once a week now and when i do its usually short, 1 minute sessions because as soon as i take him out if the doors, he panicks, starts flapping, flies across the room and either splats into a window or slams into a wall, so far luckily no injuries have been found.
So im looking for ways for my tiel NOT to fly away or at least train him to be a responsible pilot and not crash.
Also the reason i havnt clipped him again yet is because we have yet to purchase a travelling cage or a harness for the trip to a vet.
I really want to take him out the cage again.Please help


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

You only need a cardboard box to take him to the vet.
We move Fids around the town in boxes not cages. Thats my local rescue.
Put a towel in the bottom of the box. Make sure there are some air gaps.

As for him flying into things, it sounds like he has never fledge when he was young. It does seem like it maybe best to keep him clipped. But if it is Panic Flight when he crashes, you may just need to fix the panic!
He may not be hand tame anymore. So you may have to start from scratch. 
If you have a room where you can train him, you may also be able to work with him still flighted. You need to be the highest spot to land, that helps.


----------



## Velvokay (Feb 20, 2010)

He never flies just for the fun of it, he only does it when he gets frightened, and hes always frightened, i know because everytime he lands he drops a big wet poop
Thanks for the box idea btw ill get him to the vet in a couple of days.


----------



## bird brain (May 30, 2010)

If he's scared you need to build his confidence back up, comfort him whilst he's out and reassure him it's ok. He will learn to fly properly eventually but if he never fledged or has been clipped his whole life it may just take time.


----------



## braveheartdogs (May 14, 2009)

Velvokay said:


> He never flies just for the fun of it, he only does it when he gets frightened, and hes always frightened, i know because everytime he lands he drops a big wet poop
> Thanks for the box idea btw ill get him to the vet in a couple of days.


If he is fearful I would start by just doing a lot of training with him inside the cage. Where you are feeding millet, talking to him and just generally teaching him to feel comfortable.


----------

